# Sage felt washer



## MarkC_Belfast (Nov 30, 2018)

Unfortunately the sage website is sold out and an email to their customer support stated they are unsure when it will be back in stock.

they did state

If you are in a hurry , please check Windhorn shop , it's a Sage 's service center in Germany . They might have in stock

Here is the link : https://www.windhornkd.de/

however Windhorn don't seem to ship to UK or Ireland atm most likely due to brexit who knows.

has anyone been successful in finding an alternative?


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

MarkC_Belfast said:


> Unfortunately the sage website is sold out and an email to their customer support stated they are unsure when it will be back in stock.
> they did state
> If you are in a hurry , please check Windhorn shop , it's a Sage 's service center in Germany . They might have in stock
> 
> ...


I live in Asia, the local service center doesn't carry any stock either. Now I have to reuse back the torn felt washer.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A home made of of any soft felt would be fine. It's just there to keep grinds away from the spindle.

This sort of a thing seems to be Sage's parent company a warehousing / distribution outfit. Parts I ordered initially came from Coffee Classics who do repair work for them. Seems some are now stocked in the warehouse and little interest in keeping things topped up.

To be honest having put loads of beans through 2 Sage grinders there is no need to remove the centre burr anyway. What is under that gets so compacted it just stays there so just brush out what grinds can be seen when the outer burr is removed. If you don't brush that out and beans are changed you may notice a taste change after 1 or 2 shots. Then the previous beans wont contribute to taste any more.


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

ajohn said:


> A home made of of any soft felt would be fine. It's just there to keep grinds away from the spindle.
> This sort of a thing seems to be Sage's parent company a warehousing / distribution outfit. Parts I ordered initially came from Coffee Classics who do repair work for them. Seems some are now stocked in the warehouse and little interest in keeping things topped up.
> To be honest having put loads of beans through 2 Sage grinders there is no need to remove the centre burr anyway. What is under that gets so compacted it just stays there so just brush out what grinds can be seen when the outer burr is removed. If you don't brush that out and beans are changed you may notice a taste change after 1 or 2 shots. Then the previous beans wont contribute to taste any more.


Initially, I removed all the bolts and nuts to perform a thorough cleaning, later I noticed that I can clean up the lower burr pretty easily without removing the lower burr (where the felt seat right in). I am using the brush provided to loosen the grinds and in between the impeller fins. A good vacuum suction is important to bring all the grinds out. It's a 10 minutes job.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Callum_Pg said:


> I am using the brush provided to loosen the grinds and in between the impeller fins. A good vacuum suction is important to bring all the grinds out. It's a 10 minutes job.


 Honestly that is good enough. If at some point some one needs to go further make sure you have felt washers.  I'd say sub 10mins with practice but if weighing in on them cleaning out without removing it will mean more time for the output to settle down again and to some extent when the timer is used. I decided to put up with a bit of carry over from the previous bean when I used a different one. It doesn't last long.


----------

